# Can't seem to fit 13x19 paper in WF-7010 - am I just an idiot?



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope I'm not just being an idiot here, but -

I have a WF-7010 printer I use for dye sublimation, which is supposed to print up to 13x19 inches. Thus far, I've only needed to use 8.5x11 paper, but I got some 13x19 paper to test out. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to get the paper to fit.

First, I can't get the tabs to go wide enough. I'm able to widen the tabs in the paper cartridge to go almost to the edge, but not quite, so when I try to put the paper in it bunches in the middle.

Then, I realize that the paper is too long for the cartridge, and actually looks like it's too long for the printer, how will this fit inside the printer, assuming I'm ever able to get it into the cartridge?

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

Shows that 13x19 (Super B)??

Manual
Epson WorkForce WF-7010, Documents & Manuals - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.

Videos
Epson WorkForce WF-7010, Videos - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, I actually just figured it out, I found a review where this is mentioned, apparently there's a button under the dust cover that will extend the entire cartridge, works like a charm!


----------

